# 442nd Infantry Regiment



## v2 (May 19, 2009)

The 442nd Infantry, formerly the 442nd Regimental Combat Team of the United States Army, was an Asian American unit composed of mostly Japanese Americans who fought in Europe during the Second World War.
The families of many of its soldiers were subject to internment. The 442nd was a self-sufficient fighting force, and fought with uncommon distinction in Italy, southern France, and Germany. The unit became the most highly decorated military unit in the history of the United States Armed Forces, including 21 Medal of Honor recipients, earning the nickname “The Purple Heart Battalion.”...

more: 442nd Infantry Regiment (United States)


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2009)

Internet Archive: Free Download: Go for Broke


----------



## Amsel (May 19, 2009)

I have read about the 442nd and their story is worth remembering. Even though many of their families were interned in camps and looked on with suspicion, they remained loyal to the United States and those young men proved that they were Americans and that they believed in the American dream of liberty and justice for all.


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2009)

Go for broke was a pretty good movie, showed the racism involved but also the success they had.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 20, 2009)

21 Medals of Honor is mind blowing, seeing as only about 460 MOHs were awarded in all of WW II. 

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2009)

Fricken - A!


----------



## comiso90 (May 20, 2009)

*GO FOR BROKE!*
I think the movie sucks... there is a great documentary however....


I have read this a hundred times and it still makes my eye a bit teary:

_When Gen Dahlquist called the regiment out for a retreat parade to commend us personally, he is reported to have said to the CO : Colonel, I asked that your entire regiment be present for this occasion. Where are the rest of your men ? And Col Charles W. Pence, as bone-weary as any dog face in the outfit, replied, Sir, you are looking at the entire regiment. Except for two men on guard duty at each company, this is all that is left of the 442nd. And there we were, cooks, medics, band, and a handful of riflemen, a ragged lot at rigid attention, without a single company at even half its normal strength. One had only 17 men and was commanded by a staff sergeant. My outfit, E Co, with a normal complement of 197 men, had exactly 40 soldiers able to march to the parade ground. Gen Dahlquist looked at us for a long time. Twice he started to speak and choked on the overpowering feelings that took hold of him. And in the end, all he could manage was an emotional : Thank you, men. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. And the saddest retreat parade in the history of the 442nd was over. _

Many are from California's Central Valley. A friend of mine has a uncle and father that were a part of the 442...

some hang out here:
Legion of Valor Museum Home Page

http://www.eucmh.com/2009/02/25/nisei-isei-kibei-the-lost-battalion/

THANKS V2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

